# tren e



## jyoung8j (Jan 27, 2014)

How long should you run tren e?? Is 13-14wks ok..


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 27, 2014)

I really didn't feel it hit hard till week 9..... I run tren a 15-16 weeks


----------



## losieloos (Jan 27, 2014)

About tree fiddy


----------



## losieloos (Jan 27, 2014)

I kid. I think you can run it up to 20 weeks or until you can't handle the sides.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 27, 2014)

Mayb just do ace again then.. dnt wanna b only the shit to long I feel like shit on it..lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 27, 2014)

It all depends on how shitty you feel and how jacked up your lipids and bp get. I've ran for 16 weeks then took a 4 week break and ran another 18. I don't recommend it as it's not the healthiest and smartest thing in the world to do but that's also why I've been cruising ever since and will continue to cruise til probably march or April.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 27, 2014)

Yea it doesnt affect my bp much just around 10-11 wks on a I felt so toxic.. so wondering if ill feel same on e as a..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 27, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> It all depends on how shitty you feel and how jacked up your lipids and bp get. I've ran for 16 weeks then took a 4 week break and ran another 18. I don't recommend it as it's not the healthiest and smartest thing in the world to do but that's also why I've been cruising ever since and will continue to cruise til probably march or April.



Cruising on tren?


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like a huge blast lol


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 28, 2014)

It doesn't matter WHAT compound you're running, it all depends on your labs!  I've ran tren ace before and stopped at week three, for some reason my liver values went to shit quickly with that lab's tren.  Everyone that runs AAS should do regular blood work to keep an eye on what's happening inside.  It amazes me the amount of people that go by the standard: "8 week cycle of this, 12 week cycle of that, time off=time on+pct rules"  .. The first guy to come up with these standards..   was it you?  Do you think your body responds/reacts the same as his??  EVERYONE responds differently to drugs, so the only safe way to know for sure is to GET LABS!!!

Now then, do I think the "rules of thumb" for cycle length have their place in the community?  YES!   because no matter how much we preach the importance of frequent labs, there will always be guys that just flat out don't do it!  And for the fact that "bro science" has proven many full HPTA recoveries over the years *when cycled at the recommended length of time!

Nobody but you can answer your question.  Do you want to recover from it?  if yes,  keep in mind, tren is hard to recover from even with short cycles.. the longer you're on, the less chance of you ever producing testosterone on your own again.   *Experiment, share what worked for you so others can have an idea what MAY work for them. *

 -  In the end, that's what this community is all about!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 28, 2014)

Well ive used tren b4 and was on the 10wks and got off due to feeling txic and unbearable. . I wasnt tht much impressed with the short ester and I hear alot of guys talking the e is way more bang for buck so im going to give it a shot.. I kno everyone is diff but I like to gauge it off other ppls exp. Like if guys say it dnt work till wk9 tht gives me a gauge tht I kno this is working or not.. if I feel good and LABS look good ill cont till it gets to me..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2014)

Im in week 11 of tren E.I like it more as the weeks go but i think around 14 weeks ill drop the tren


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 28, 2014)

I've run for 20+ weeks and no major sides save for a bit of insomnia. 

Bloodwork is your friend, as Samcooke posted.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea I monitor it on cycle.. im bridging into tren after running 16wks of deca.. so ill def b watching it..


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 28, 2014)

I could tell at about 10 weeks I felt like shit and smelled like ass.  I guess that's what people talk about being toxic?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 28, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea it doesnt affect my bp much just around 10-11 wks on a I felt so toxic.. so wondering if ill feel same on e as a..



My first run with tren was with ace and at week 11 I dropped it because I felt like complete shit and couldn't sleep or eat. I was running a lot higher dose though. My last tren run the 16 weeks was at 350 and the 18 weeks was at 200-250ish. I know a guy now who's actually cruising on 100 mg tren e and has been for 3-4 months now. He gets bloods done religiously and his lipids and bp are good and he's seeing good results for that low of a dose.


----------



## Someguyinca (Jan 28, 2014)

I ran Tren e last cycle and loved it.  I got side effects early on (night sweats esp) but the results really started kicking in for me after 8 weeks or so.  Also about that point the night sweats seemed to get better but I did get a little funky in the head.  I really started to notice that I was leaning out too.  It was awesome.  I held on for as long as I could- about 14 weeks total.  Would definitely do again and probably for a little longer next time!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea was thinking of keeping dosages about 600mg test and 400mg tren for 13wks.. guess only way to find out is to do it..


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 28, 2014)

I noticed results before week 9 Jay, But at week 9 it was like wam!
I'm here mutha fuker!

Played with my head.
I think ace is by far better but I'll try e at a lower dose 600 was too much for me.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea I wasn't impressed with a tht much.. so going to try e


----------

